

224 Word Palindrome - alecco
http://www.slate.com/id/2101150/sidebar/2101387/ent/2101353/

======
helveticaman
Two beautiful palindromes my father and his friend invented in a wonderful
Berkely summer.

Sic transit gloria mundis:

Rey, ¡ay!, era rey, ayer.

Eco:

Ella, ¿ves, Eneas? es Eco, ve y oye voces, esa, en ese valle.

------
alecco
Sorry for the repost, my first submit was blogspam (now deleted.)

